# VOTE FOR PEPSI TO SUPPORT PITBULLS!



## jla219 (Apr 9, 2010)

Bully Lovers!! OUR BREED Needs Your Support!! ResponsaBullies Boarding: Specialize in Bully Dog Breeds care | Pepsi Refresh Everything
Please Check it Out and Vote To Open a Boarding Facility Geard to helping Bully breed and Children!!! and PEPSI is Willing To Help but we Need To MAke it To The TOP 10!! *U CAN VOTE ONCE A DAY* LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN THESE DOGS DESERVE IT! <3:woof::woof::woof:


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

okay i helped ya. good luck


----------



## jla219 (Apr 9, 2010)

thank you! =)

p.s peanut is beautifulllll


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Just voted:goodpost:


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

jla219 said:


> thank you! =)
> 
> p.s peanut is beautifulllll


thank you :woof:


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

I voted now its your turn! you lurkers! :woof:


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

I work for Pepsi. 

I will pass this around at work


----------

